# origin gym rainham essex



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi thinking of joining origin gym rainham essex training at gold dagenham fancy a change plus it more cheaper at origin anyone train there thanks Stephen


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I worked there for a little while once (through a promotional company selling memberships) do you mean the little one near town that used to be called "The train Station" or the bigger one outside town that has a pool etc? Both have a wicked weights set up, proper gym, owner's a nice bloke too used to be a boxer if I remember right.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi tasty its the one on the A13 rainham new road next to elite tyres


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Any one please thanks stephen


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

How far would this be from chelmsford?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

About the same distance as chelsmford to say, Rainham?


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

I used it once in the past, very good everything you need.

I should really put a gym list together, over the years through working away i must of been to a few hundred different gyms


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> How far would this be from chelmsford?


 Rainham just down the A13 mate, from me i reckon i could get there in 15mins.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Rainham just down the A13 mate, from me i reckon i could get there in 15mins.


In a helicopter!!!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Goose said:


> How far would this be from chelmsford?


 about 20 miles


----------



## shakiiii (Apr 6, 2012)

tasty how much was your year membership for origin gym in rainham and were can i find one cheap? cheers


----------



## Horseking (Mar 29, 2012)

I work out in that gym been there bout a mth now


----------

